# Makita Belt Sander



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

A friend gave me a Makita belt sander model 9924DB

I downloaded the manual and parts list and noticed the I’m missing the cork plate and carbon plate from underneath, which is where the belt sandpaper rides on.

I went to a store and they have the same model on display and had a chance to look at the missing plates. I also looked at a similar Bosch belt sander and noticed that it does not have these extra 2 plates (the belt sandpaper rides on a steel plate).

Why the Makita needs these extra plates? Are they necessary?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nicolas,

They reduce the heat build-up where the belt is pressed between the wood and the platten. The material varies, but they are common... Here's one for a Bosch..

Bosch 3601010510 NA Graphite Platen Pad for 1275DVS Belt Sander

and here's one for a PC...

Porter Cable 48118 - Graphite Impregnated Sanding Shoe

My old Craftsman uses one too...


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you Jim


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nicolas, after buying my linisher some years ago, I became aware of after market self adhesive slip mats, bought one and the improvement was amazing. I'm sure members who know how one eyed I am about Makita products will not be surprised at my lack of surprise at hearing the the Makita belt sander leaves the factory with a slip mat!


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Always learning, thanks Harry


----------

